# How to fix floor matt crease?



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I have a crease in my passenger side floor matt, for as long as I owned the car. How do I get rid of it? I almost got rid of it one day by leaving it in the sun, working it out and with some weigh on it, but it came back. Any ideas?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Anybody?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Is the crease from a defective mat? Maybe stiching is too tight?

What we did in the Army to get our barret to fit perfectly was take a show with it on, mold it how we wanted, then wear it til it dries. It worked wonders. I'm thinking maybe try something like that. Soak it, clean it while your there, and then put it betwen 2 flat boards with some clamps holding it flat til it drys.

Or you could try and steam it?

My rear mat is like that because it curled from the passenger seat. I'm gonna try some stuff to othis week.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I was like that the day I got it. I think it from being sitting in a folded/buckled state for a long period of time so it took that shape. Its been bothering me for along time now I would like to just fix it. Thanks for the advise I'm going to try that.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I have a trunk mat that I can't get to lay flat no matter how long I roll it up backwards.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

*HOT HOT water.....*


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Try steaming it, or use an iron on the permanent press setting.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

^^ I wouldn't use an iron, even on its lowest setting. I think it would end bad. Steam is a good idea though.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

jpalamar said:


> ^^ I wouldn't use an iron, even on its lowest setting. I think it would end bad. Steam is a good idea though.


Using an iron on carpeting will remove the indents in a carpet set by objects. This is a well known tip on eliminating indentations. Using an iron on carpeted floor mats is worth a try, but I would use a damp towel on top of the carpet between that and the iron. It may not work buts worth a shot. If the hard backing is creased it may still transfer that crease to the pile.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks everybody. I'm trying the Iron and towel trick now, it seems to be working, its flat now. I'm going to see how long it last. Thanks JUDGE.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GM4life said:


> Thanks everybody. I'm trying the Iron and towel trick now, it seems to be working, its flat now. I'm going to see how long it last. Thanks JUDGE.


Welcome ! :cheers


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I'll be tring that this weekend with my rear mat.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

GM4life said:


> I have a crease in my passenger side floor matt, for as long as I owned the car. How do I get rid of it? I almost got rid of it one day by leaving it in the sun, working it out and with some weigh on it, but it came back. Any ideas?


 My Passenger side mat did the same thing last year. I wet down the mat with warm water then turned it upside down and then placed a 10 gallon fish tank that I had in the garage on it. Filled the tank and let it sit over night. It came out perfect, no problems since then. Not everyone has a fist tank laying around so just take yours and wet it down with warm water , turn it upside down then try to cover the entire mat with some kind of weight and leave it over night


----------

